# אבינו מלכנו (Avinu Malkeinu)



## Sniegurochka

Could somebody help me to at least identify the language of the first verse of this song? The song itself is in Polish, and I have no problem with it. But the very beginning sounds like Hebrew to me. I would love to know what these words mean. My best guess is that this is in Hebrew, and probably something from the Old Testament (since the rest of the song is prayer-like.) My knowledge of these languages is zero, so I can't even tell for sure what language it is. Please, someone, help! (Preferably, with translation, but at least help me to identify the language! Thank you in advance!!! The song is <<<link to audio file removed by moderator>>>.


----------



## Sniegurochka

The best I can transliterate it:
ah-VEE-nou mah-l-KEY-nou
sh’-MAH ko-LEY-nou
ah-VEE-nou mah-l-KEY-nou 
ah-TAH-mou lah-vah-LEY-rah
 
ah-VEE-nou mah-l-KEY-nou
HAH-mou la-LEY-nou
VEE-ah oh-lah-LEYnou 
ve-TAH PE-nou


----------



## Epilio

I think it's Hebrew. The first sentence is Avinu Malkeinu from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avinu_Malkeinu


----------



## Sniegurochka

Thank you so very much! It really helps!


----------



## RaLo18

It is indeed Hebrew. I didn't understand everything, but that's the translation of the parts I did understand:

אבינו מלכנו, שמע קולינו
אבינו מלכנו, אתה...?
אבינו מלכנו, חמול עלינו
?

Our father, our king, hear our voices
Our father, our king, you...?
Our father, our king, have mercy on us
?

You should note that although Yiddish is written using the Hebrew alphabet, it comes from German. If it were a Yiddish song, you'd understand more than I would.


----------



## Tamar

This is Hebrew and the translation to what you wrote is (the best I could do):

Our father, our king
Hear our voice
Our father, our king
- I couldn't understand your transliteration and can't find it anywhere - 

Our father, our king
Have compassion upon us (btw, the syllabification is: khamol aleynu)
And upon our children (ve al olaleynu. ve-tapenu. ve=and). 

(Olaleynu and Tapenu mean the same).


----------



## Sniegurochka

Oh thank you soooo much! I am so happy I can understand this beautiful song now!


----------



## Flaminius

The text probably goes:
אבינו מלכנו, שמע קולנו.
אבינו מלכנו, חטאנו לפניך.
אבינו מלכנו, חמול עלינו
ועל עוללנו וטפינו.

avinu malkejnu, shmaʿ qolejnu
avinu malkejnu, ḥateʾnu lefanejkha
avinu malkejnu, ḥamol ʿalejnu
we-ʿal ʿolalejnu we-ṭapejnu

The second line is; "Our father our king, we have sinned before you."


----------



## origumi

http://www.daat.ac.il/encyclopedia/value.asp?id1=255


----------



## Sniegurochka

Thank you very much, Flaminius and and Origumi! This has been incredibly helpful!


----------

